# Mr Flapper In Action



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I stumbled on these two videos of Mr Flapper and thought that the other duck aficionados might enjoy them.

Mr Flapper in Sprinkler Time
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBww6ZHTvFc&search=pekin 

Baby Mr Flapper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g93Xk6RNYeM&search=pekin


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

What a great find! Those videos were priceless and baby Flapper was adorable That was so cute how he kept trying to dive underwater in the little pool. Adult Flapper running back and forth across the water hose...too cute, the "aww" factor is OFF THE SCALE!!!

Thanks for finding and posting these


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Priceless, Terri! Thank you for posting those links. I so loved the Baby Flapper video .. torpedo duckling is just the cutest thing, and they all do it .. that's them diving into the water and "torpedo-ing" around .. Tiff (Mom to Mr. Flapper formerly Baby Flapper) has done a stellar job of capturing some of the greatest duck moments ever!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

OUT STANDING ,JUST GREAT,WONDERFUL and WOUNDERBAR. GEORGE


----------

